# Knitted dishclothes?



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I needed a small project since my sewing machines are packed away until we get moved into our house, so I picked up some worsted weight cotton and am knitting some dishclothes on #7 needles.

I'm thinking perhaps a #5 would have been a better choice, for a tighter weave. Anyone who makes and uses these, how do they hold up, and does a really tight weave work better?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've made them and used them. granny used to make SCADS of dishcloths from the unused bits of yarn she had around. 

they hold up well. better if they're made on smaller needles, usually. the ones i've made are either straight knitting, OR i've added a popcorn stitch to give them some tooth.

granny also made them as a long rectangle, tight weave, then would stitch/weave the sides together (like a pouch) and put a bar of her homemade soap inside. GREAT scrubbers.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I use a size 8 or 9 needle when I knit them.

I find crocheting more relaxing and I use a size "J" crochet hook when I made the dish cloths.....and then mostly use a double crochet stitch.

I like a looser weave for mine.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Interesting... everyone who's responded on my blog about them uses larger needles as well. And here I was thinking they needed to be smaller!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I tried to learn how to knit making dishclothes. Left handed, that should explain it. LOL

So, I crotche them and have had lots of sucess. Just love them.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've made a lot of crocheted ones. I use a size 5 hook. For knitted potholders I use a size 2 for tiny stitches. Maybe I'm an oddball when it comes to potholders. I find that a looser stitch causes burnt fingers. 

How about using this thread to exchange patterns? For crochet potholders I make a chain of 35 then crochet around. The potholder will close itself creating a double layer, then I slip stitch it closed adding a loop to one corner.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I knitted several dishcloths using this pattern:

www.crochetandknitting.com/dishcloth.htm

I used size 4 needles as suggested, and they turned out nice. They clean the dishes really well, very useful for scrubbing.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I am right handed, and have dexterity problems with my hand due to an old injury. I don't think I can grip a needle smaller than the size 7 I'm using anymore, and I find holding knitting needles less painful than a crochet hook.

I'd love to see pictures of dishclothes knitted with the larger needles. The pattern I've used is from a book and so copyrighted, otherwise I'd be glad to share. I'm using Leisure Arts "Nifty Knit Dishclothes", pattern #13.










Anyway, doesn't that seem to be rather bulky for a dishcloth?


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the same leaflet and wanted to make that pattern. But I am terrible at knitting. I bet the diamonds make great scrubbers. I love a thick washcloth. Beautiful job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's a really easy pattern, you might try it!

It took 3/4 of my ball of yarn to make the first (I bought 2), do knots hold up well in these if I join the 2 balls for less waste, or with the high usage of rags, is it better to use a single ball for each?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

CJ said:


> I needed a small project since my sewing machines are packed away until we get moved into our house, so I picked up some worsted weight cotton and am knitting some dishclothes on #7 needles.
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps a #5 would have been a better choice, for a tighter weave. Anyone who makes and uses these, how do they hold up, and does a really tight weave work better?


I use size 8 needles. That is my favorite size. They seem to do fine. I wouldn't use anything larger though.

Beautiful job, by the way. I just make big squares using garter stitch. Your's are so fancy! woot

donsgal


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

CJ said:


> That's a really easy pattern, you might try it!
> 
> It took 3/4 of my ball of yarn to make the first (I bought 2), do knots hold up well in these if I join the 2 balls for less waste, or with the high usage of rags, is it better to use a single ball for each?


I combine balls all the time.

I do a square knot and pull it good and tight.
Once it gets wet, the shrinkage makes the knot even more secure.


----------



## armeda (Aug 17, 2006)

I made a couple of knitted dishclothes several years ago. They were my first and only attempt at knitting. I enjoyed it. I used sugar and cream yarn. The pattern was beautiful and tight. They took getting used to but I loved those dishcloths better than any I'd ever used. I recently bought a lot of 17 plain looking ones off ebay. They aren't good. Too loose. I use each one for 2 weeks and it's ready for rag drawer. Starts unraveling all over the place.


----------



## NancyJ (Jul 13, 2005)

I crochet mine from Sugar & Cream 4ply 100% cotton and use a G or H hook. Mine hold up well unless my husband washes one of our sharp kitchen knives, wiping the blade across the cloth...lol. I have tried to sell them...but so many ladies make them around here I see them in every craft fair I sign up for. And no one around here wants to pay for the time I put into them. So I just use them and give them for Wedding, Shower and Christmas gifts.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I knit using size 7 needles. MY husband loves using them for washcloths. I am new to knitting so I alternate knit & purl rows.

CJ, that pattern is beautiful!


----------

